# neck banded goose



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Got a good look at a neck banded goose today One I've been chasing for two weeks now. He roosts on a pond where he knows you can't shoot him, but you can get to within 25' of the birds. The crazy thing is not only is he neck banded with a green collar it's got a radio transmitor glued to the collar How rare is that?


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

Go take PICTURES!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm going to take a few photos this weekend I only have a simple digital so i hope I can zoom in close enough I'll definete :lol: ly try


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Can you read the numbers on the band?? If you can, call it in to the bird banding number. I believe you will recieve a certificate showing when and where it was banded.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Erik, speaking of reading numbers off a collar, did you or Chop or Stoeger or one of the other Minot hulligans ever shoot that collared honker that was hanging out with the zoo birds last year? I figured one of you guys would end up front page above the fold in cuffs - bag of popcorn in one hand and a butcher knife in the other.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

can't you hunt it when it goes to feed in a field?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Well I've gpt an update, the bird has been shot, not by a legite goose hunter , but by a guy who's been sitting by the pond every day for a week waiting for this bird to fly away to feed. followed it to a field and shot it. Now as draker16 mentioned. Yes you can hunt it when it goes to a field to feed, 
IF!!! you watch it feed in a field one day and set up the next, thats called scouting and doing your homework. I really can't sat too much more about this bird as it was a friend of mine that shot it, But I can say I know enough to realize I will not be hunting with him again, Lets make this a fair chase for the birds and most importantly use a shotgun!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

he shot it with a rifle? if that is so you should report him, that is rediculous. I can see if he is your friend it may be hard to report him. I can't believe he can take pride in shooting it with a rifle, that is sad. Sorry to hear about what happened people like him have no values and give us all a terrible name. :******:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Cut'em, If you know for a fact that he was shot with anything other than a legal weapon, you need to report him. Friend or not, it doesn't matter. If you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem!!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

That is exactly why they are going to collars that blend in with the birds feather color, so ding-dongs like that can't target them with rifles.

Turn him in!! :-?


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

The only problem with having collars the same color as the birds neck is that the biologist keepings tabs on the bird cant read the collar while the bird is in the field. Anyway it is a shame that the "hunter" had to shoot the bird with a rifle.... two words.....NO PRIDE uke:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Ever been 99% certain, but can't prove it? Thats where I'm at I'd love to have seen it but I didn't The collar's off and the birds cut up. The guy hunted alone and has his story. On a brighter note I believe the collars that guys are seeing that are black are actually old white ones that with age looses the white coating. 
wish I knew for a fact It's making me sick :******:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

You should ask him where it was banded and how old it was. I'd love to shoot a collared honker. Legally.


----------

